# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ولا  كلمه-مريخ  جميل

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*طع الفريق نصف  الفترة  فى معسكر انطاليا-- ويبذل الجهاز الفنى جهدا غير عادى لصهر العناصر  الجديده  بدنيا  وفنيا مع العناصر القديمةفترة ا ولايمكن  لعاقل ان يتوقع هكذا  وبالقفز  الطويل ان تختزل المراحل  ليصل الفريق الى اقصى جاهزيته  وكلنا نعلم ان ثلاثة ارباع الفريق   جدد على  الفرقة وجزء اخر كان موقوفا من النشاط وجزء يعانى من اصابات العام  الماضى--فكيف يمكن ان يكتب احدنا بكامل وعيه  عن فشل  لتجربة محدودة اسفرت عن هزيمة يحتاجها  الجهاز الفنى  بمثل حوجته   لانصهار  العناصر  وفرزها  وزاستخلاص   الاساسيين  من مجموع  يجتمع 
تمضى خارطة الاعداد  كما  هو مخطط له  من اعداد بدنى  وخططى  ومهارى - ويتدرج الاعداد مع دخول الفترة فى منحنى  الجزء قبل الاخير- وانى لاستغرب  عن فهم البعض الذى  سكب حبرا اسود من السواد  فقط لان المريخ  خسر مباراة اعدادية بفرقة مختلفة كليا عن التى ادت المباراة قبلها-- بل ذهب مغاضبا  وصارخا  ينادى باحضار  غارزيتو  قبل  فوات  الاوان-- واى  اوان ياهذا-- بل اى  جهل  هذا--ولا نستغرب صدور مثل ذلك من الاقلام التى  لاتعرف  للتفاؤل طريقا  وتدعى حب المريخ  ولا استطيع  تفسير كنه هذا الحب القاتل-- وهى اقلام  بعضها لايعجبها اى شى حتى لو اعجبتها لجنة التسيير-- وبعض الاقلام تتحين  مثل تلك الاسباب  الهشة   لتعزف  على شروخها  المؤذية  - وهى اقلام  انحصر عددها  فى اربعة اقلاتم   مؤبؤة  بداء  سعر الكلمة  الضارة  ولا امل فى  علاجها-- ومن الاجدى  تركها تنبح  حتى تلاقى حتفها--اما عقلاء الكيان  فانهم لايابهون ان انهزم المريخ فى كل  مراحل اعداده  ليهدى الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين عيوبهم ويصل بهم الى  الدرجة  المطلوبه من  الاتحاد والجاهزية  وهضم طريقة بعضهم بعضا----
كل شى الان  ينضح  بجمال  مريخ الموسم القادم  وواجب كل قلم ان  يعزف فى سياق  النغم الجميل  تاركا  الشذوذ  للشاذين  فهل  نفعل   ونتابع  فى صمت جميل   وكتابات اجمل-  بارك الله لنا فى مريخنا  ولو كره الكارهون
الصادق عبد\ الوهاب-ابومنتصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد
                        	*

----------

